# My big Dovii



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Some new shots of my tank heater busting obnoxious a-hole!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Let me know when your ready to ship him.....








Beautiful per usual Sir....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol i love how you described him serra. cool looking dovii. how big you think she is head to tail?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> lol i love how you described him serra. cool looking dovii. how big you think she is head to tail?


Thanks O2000,

I've never officially measured him and I won't as long as he is alive. But being a fisherman catching bass and what not, I usually can guess within a half inch. In this case he's at least a solid 16 inches and very possibly 17. Such an obnoxious bastard!

Thanks all!

another


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice fish, I'll have a dovii at some time in my existence


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

He's looking good! Do like me - get an in-line heater. It's the best thing I ever got for my big tank.


----------



## RMac (Feb 12, 2007)

Serrapygo, how long have you had that dovii? Did you grow him out yourself? Where did you get him? Is he wild caught? What do you feed him mostly?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

He looks great, good job growing him out.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

nice monster


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

RMac said:


> Serrapygo, how long have you had that dovii? Did you grow him out yourself? Where did you get him? Is he wild caught? What do you feed him mostly?


No, I didn't grow him out myself. I drove 275 miles one way at over 3 bucks a gallon to get this fish because I liked him, and had to have him. Once I get something in my head....









He's not an F-0 (wild caught) but, along with him I also brought back a WC (F-0) Costa Rican dovii at 7 inches. Grosse Gurke now owns that fish and it's not as long, but bulkier than mine.

What am I feeding him?







Cat food. "Purina One" to be exact. He loves it (more than cichlid pellets) and is bulking up on it. I had trouble getting him to eat Hikari pellets...he left alot uneaten. So...for shits and giggles, I tried him on my cat's food. He eats it all with gusto!, and his belly is finally filling out. This is still an experiment in progress so I can't reccomend it to all. Can't argue with results though!

Thanks all!


----------



## packrat (Sep 28, 2005)

Watch out with the cat food, it's really high in protein and might be harmful in the long run.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

packrat said:


> Watch out with the cat food, it's really high in protein and might be harmful in the long run.


I'm not too worried. Excess protein is usually sh*tted out.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Best looking one I've seen so far if I can ever find the one I'd love to own one ? can these be kept in pairs?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

bigshawn said:


> Best looking one I've seen so far if I can ever find the one I'd love to own one ? can these be kept in pairs?


Thanks!
Sure, but only if they are male/female and a mated pair.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Best looking one I've seen so far if I can ever find the one I'd love to own one ? can these be kept in pairs?


Thanks!
Sure, but only if they are male/female and a mated pair.
[/quote]
lol..i had an oscar who i feed snails to from my backyard...he would crush the shell..spit it out and eat the snail afterwards...super garbage disposal..he also ate purina dog food...i miss that fish..


----------

